# Stihl Motomix premix in the new Kombi KM 94R?



## Asker123 (Aug 24, 2022)

Hi ,
Dealer said that they put the Motomix premix in the new KM 94R before they deliver.
I checked on Stihl website that the oil used in this premix is STIHL HP Ultra synthetic biodegradable engine oil.
I was of opinion that the new engines should be broken in using conventional oil rather than synthetic.
Is there any opinion of experienced forum members on that?

Should I talk to the dealer to put conventional?



Thanks


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 24, 2022)

HP ultra is what Stihl recommends in all their two strokes. Best to stick with it, at least until the warranty is up.


----------



## cscltd (Aug 24, 2022)

That theory only really applied to old crankcase filled 4 cycle engine Like a car. Doesn’t apply to pre mix engines.


----------



## camel2019 (Aug 24, 2022)

I stay away from Stihl oil. I just discovered a lot of wear on the intake side of my km56rc and some staining on the piston skirt on the exhaust side. This was run on 4 cans of fuel mixed with the six pack I bought with the tool and well it’s junk oil this has been spitting oil out of the muffler since day one. I have been having trouble with it all year changed the carb for a China one and thought it was fixed but it acted up the same way thinking new piston for sure.


----------



## Asker123 (Aug 24, 2022)

cscltd said:


> That theory only really applied to old crankcase filled 4 cycle engine Like a car. Doesn’t apply to pre mix engines.



I also thought so but following thread and user CR888's assertion makes me think otherwise. He is saying that Stihl did not used to make Synthetic oil for 50 years and now it only do so for 4 mix oil. KM 94R is a 2 stroke engine. I bought it over 111R or 131R just because it is 2 stroke. Is there a merit in his argument to use conventional/dyno oil for breaking in.






Help choosing Stihl Kombi


I think you'll be happy with the 94. I have the km130 and like others have said it's super torquey which is great for edging and other demanding tasks but it's a lunk to carry around. I also have a dedicated fs80r pro trimmer that I found cheap, so that's what I use to trim. If I were to buy...



www.arboristsite.com


----------



## camel2019 (Aug 24, 2022)

I’d use Dino oil anyway


----------



## 009Legend (Aug 25, 2022)

For what my experience is worth, I've used MotoMix in my *** since new. My KM 94R is my most used engine and it's been trouble free since purchase in 2018.

Edit: I have no idea why, but the three letter acronym for Outdoor Power Equipment is being censored?


----------



## trains (Aug 25, 2022)

009Legend said:


> For what my experience is worth, I've used MotoMix in my *** since new. My KM 94R is my most used engine and it's been trouble free since purchase in 2018.
> 
> Edit: I have no idea why, but the three letter acronym for Outdoor Power Equipment is being censored?



yeah, that has something to do with the fact that another chainsaw/ power equipment used outdoor forum has that name, and apparently it cant cope with it being mentioned here .


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Aug 26, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> HP ultra is what Stihl recommends in all their two strokes. Best to stick with it, at least until the warranty is up.


I don't use Stihl HP oil anymore, and i tell my dealers it is junk. but i have never had to take my saws blowers or Kombi or weedhackers in for any work. I run Shaeffers 9000 at 32:1, 40:1 and 50:1. i only took my 460 in once, and that was for the "yearly maintenance" tune up and changing out fuel filter and such.


----------



## Asker123 (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks for your responses.
I did start my KM 94R for the first time yesterday. I just ran the MotoMix . Engine ran smooth. Just that in the beginning, it would start with the Chock ON but then will die before I had chance to pull the throttle to disengage the chock. Then I started with Chock OFF and it ran smooth.
I used the line head trimmer for 30 minutes on thick grass and then Adjustable Power Scythe for another 30 minutes on thick grass and some thumb sized weed. I used full throttle while both the attachments were on Load. between switching the two when I stopped the engine, it started just fine with single pull no chock.
However Motomix does not seem like a long term solution for me. It is expensive here in Canada $36 for a 4 liter jug. I have 5 acres and lots and lots of tall grass and weed to wack. The Jug is so stupidly designed that I spilled a lot while filling it . Is there a general time measurement how long it will go on a single fuel tank ( 18.3 oz or 0.54 liters) . That was I can calculate it I need way more fuel then I would just start mixing and save the Motomix for long term storage ( roughly from Nov till April) . Unfortunately we don't get ethanol free fuel in Manitoba anymore.


----------



## camel2019 (Aug 26, 2022)

Asker123 said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> I did start my KM 94R for the first time yesterday. I just ran the MotoMix . Engine ran smooth. Just that in the beginning, it would start with the Chock ON but then will die before I had chance to pull the throttle to disengage the chock. Then I started with Chock OFF and it ran smooth.
> I used the line head trimmer for 30 minutes on thick grass and then Adjustable Power Scythe for another 30 minutes on thick grass and some thumb sized weed. I used full throttle while both the attachments were on Load. between switching the two when I stopped the engine, it started just fine with single pull no chock.
> However Motomix does not seem like a long term solution for me. It is expensive here in Canada $36 for a 4 liter jug. I have 5 acres and lots and lots of tall grass and weed to wack. The Jug is so stupidly designed that I spilled a lot while filling it . Is there a general time measurement how long it will go on a single fuel tank ( 18.3 oz or 0.54 liters) . That was I can calculate it I need way more fuel then I would just start mixing and save the Motomix for long term storage ( roughly from Nov till April) . Unfortunately we don't get ethanol free fuel in Manitoba anymore.


I use canned fuel when I’m storing my 2 stroke equipment. Thanks to the party in charge all fuel at the pump now has to contain ethanol. I run premium gas and use conventional 2 stroke oil for air cooled engines i run 32-1 and tune my equipment for it.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 29, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> I don't use Stihl HP oil anymore, and i tell my dealers it is junk. but i have never had to take my saws blowers or Kombi or weedhackers in for any work. I run Shaeffers 9000 at 32:1, 40:1 and 50:1. i only took my 460 in once, and that was for the "yearly maintenance" tune up and changing out fuel filter and such.


I’m not a fan of Stihl oil either. A lot of homeowner users will want to run it as to not void the warranty on new machines. I’m not saying blindly trust what the dealer says but for some people it’s convenient to run the Stihl oil.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Sep 14, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> I’m not a fan of Stihl oil either. A lot of homeowner users will want to run it as to not void the warranty on new machines. I’m not saying blindly trust what the dealer says but for some people it’s convenient to run the Stihl oil.


one of my dealers I use, was going to use MasterMind to port saws, and have ported saws to sell off the shelf, but He claims that, because of the recommend ratio to use, that most people wouldn't adhere to it, so he didn't think he could justify having ported saws on the shelf to sell. they know not to prep my saws, because i send them out to get ported LOL.


----------

